# State of the Art?



## CL90 (26. November 2019)

Mal angenommen jemand wäre heiß auf Half Life Alyx (~ März 2020)
... dann hätte er ja genügend Zeit sich das die Beste VR-Set auf dem Markt zu holen und sein Setup auf Stand zu bringen 

Dazu hab ich eigentlich 3 wichtige fragen:
1) Welches Set ist jetzt, das beste? (Optik, Tragekomfort, Handgear, features?)
2) Kommt da bald ein noch besseres?
3) Bringen 2 Grafikkarten jetzt einen Benefit? 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## HisN (26. November 2019)

2) Es kommt immer was besseres
3) Nein, in VR ist SLI/CF noch nie am Leben gewesen im Gegensatz zum langsamem Tod in 3D.


----------



## CL90 (26. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> 2) Es kommt immer was besseres
> Ich meine ist etwas angekündigt, auf das die VR-Enthusiasten gerade warten?
> 3) Nein, in VR ist SLI/CF noch nie am Leben gewesen im Gegensatz zum langsamem Tod in 3D.
> Okay... das kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Wieso? ich mein das wäre doch ein Paradebeispiel für 2 GPUs? 2 Getrennte Bilder, etc... übersehe ich was?



hab meine fragen mal in rot ergänzt.


----------



## HisN (26. November 2019)

Ich bin leider kein Programmierer und kann Dir das auch nicht wirklich erklären.
Soweit wie ich das verstanden habe gibt es zwar z.b. das VR-SLI-SDK von Nvidia, aber wenn die Hersteller es nicht nutzen, dann bringt es natürlich auch nix.
Mir ist bis jetzt nur ein einziger Titel bekannt der SLI in VR unterstützt.


----------



## CL90 (26. November 2019)

Gut. GPU Thema ist durch.
wie stehts mit der aktuell besten Brille? Vive Pro? Valve Index?
Kommt im nächsten Halben Jahr was?


----------



## ryzen1 (26. November 2019)

Das beste erhältliche ist die Valve Index. Ist aber auch relativ teuer.
Das beste P/L Verhältnis bietet, so wie ich auch hier gelesen habe, die Oculus Quest + Oculus Link .


----------



## HisN (26. November 2019)

Von der Auflösung/Bildqualität könnte die HP Reverb die Index alt aussehen lassen. Aber das Tracking ist da leider noch nicht so der Knaller.
Und "die beste" sollte man wahrscheinlich auf Bezahlbar/Kaufbar runterbrechen.
Ich würde zu gerne mal ne StarVR ausprobieren


----------



## CL90 (26. November 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Von der Auflösung/Bildqualität könnte die HP Reverb die Index alt aussehen lassen. Aber das Tracking ist da leider noch nicht so der Knaller.
> Und "die beste" sollte man wahrscheinlich auf Bezahlbar/Kaufbar runterbrechen.
> Ich würde zu gerne mal ne StarVR ausprobieren


Ganz ehrlich? ist mir ziemlich egal ob die VRBrille nen taui kostet. Ich muss mir eh ne 2080Ti kaufen damit die ordentlich rennt.
Dann lohnt es sich auch die CPU zu tauschen, und dann wirds mit Wasserkühlung sowieso wieder 5.000€ komplett System. Also scheiß der Hund drauf, ob die Brille jetzt 700 oder 1000€ kostet.
Also klingt die Index schon mal sehr interessant.

Ich mach mich dann mal daran einen PC aufrüst/neukauf Thread zu erstellen.
Jetzt mit den netten AMD CPUs sieht das ja recht attraktiv aus


----------



## Zubunapy (26. November 2019)

Erstens: Finger weg von HTC!! Für die gebotene Leistung sind sie immer zu teuer! Und die Vive Pro ist bei weitem nicht das beste Headset! Da sind viele andere deutlich besser. Ich könnte dir jetzt seitenlang erklären, welches Headset wie gut ist und was sich wann lohnt. Stattdessen empfehle ich dir VoodooDE mit seiner Kaufberatung Weihnachten 2019: YouTube Mehr Infos kannst du dir nicht wünschen^^

Eine kürzere Version mit weniger Headsets und Infos findet sich bei MRTV, Sebastian beschränkt sich da auf die 5 wichtigsten Headsets nach seinem empfinden. Die Index lässt er dabei außen vor. YouTube


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. November 2019)

CL90 schrieb:


> Mal angenommen jemand wäre heiß auf Half Life Alyx (~ März 2020)
> ... dann hätte er ja genügend Zeit sich das die Beste VR-Set auf dem Markt zu holen und sein Setup auf Stand zu bringen
> 
> Dazu hab ich eigentlich 3 wichtige fragen:
> ...



Meine 3 Cents

Optik (also Linsen, nicht äußeres): Rift S
Tragekomfort: PS VR (am PC: Bei meiner Schädelform Rift S)
Sichtbereich: Pimax 5K/8K
Bildschärfe: Vermutlich Vive Pro, Index, Rift S, Quest und Pimax 5K (nicht aber 8K) gleichauf, ich konnte die Pimax aber noch nicht selbst probieren und die anderen nicht alle direkt vergleichen und die Reverb gar nicht einordnen.
Pixeldichte: Reverb, gefolgt von Pimax 8K
Kontrast und Farben: Vive Pro, Vive Pro, Quest und Rift gleich auf. (Pimax 5K XK ist mittlerweile auch verfügbar)
Controller (Ergonomie): Rift (dicht gefolgt von Rift S und Quest, mit etwas mehr Abstand Index)
Controller (Features): Index (auch mit Pimax nutzbar)
Sound: Index (gefolgt von Vive Pro)
Tracking: Vive, Vive Pro, Index und Rift imho gleich auf. (Bei mehr als 4×4 m hat die Rift Nachteile, bei fliegenden Aufbauten die anderen drei.)
Software-Angebot/-Kompatiblität: Alle Oculus (mit mehr Aufwand/ohne Garantie bei anderen auch zu erreichen)
Software-Datensicherheit: Gefühlt alle nicht-Oculus
Einrichtung: Quest, Rift S und Index gleich auf.

Bonus-Nennung: Odyssee bei Kontrast/Farben mit ganz guter Pixeldichte, sonst aber nichts.
Nicht näher berücksichtigt: Cosmos. Das Headset ist zwar in einigen Punkten gleichtwertig mit den genannten beziehungsweise anderen in der jeweiligen Rubrik überlegen, aber bei den aktuellen Problemen mit dem Controller-Tracking aber allenfalls  zu empfehlen.

Und jetzt such dir deine Prioritäten aus, etwas durchgängig besseres wird derzeit nicht erwartet. 
Die besten Allrounder sind derzeit Index und Quest. Letztere ist außer bei Controller-Ergonomie und Farben/Kontrast unterlegen (beim Schwarzwert sehr deutlich überlegen), aber sehr viel günstiger.

Zwei Grafikkarten werden nicht gezielt unterstützt. Aber man profitiert in (wenigen) Titeln mit SLI-Unterstützung natürlich von der zusätzlichen Rechenleistung. Bis zur Leistung einer 2080 Ti muss man auch für VR von Multi-GPU abraten, darüber wird es halt eng mit weiterer Leistungssteigerung und in einigen Titeln wird Dual-2080 eine bessere Investition als eine Titan sein, in anderen nicht.


----------



## CL90 (27. November 2019)

Hab das Thema VR irgendwie ziemlich lange unangetastet gelassen.
Jetzt hab ich das Gefühl etwas mehr über den markt zu wissen. 
Vielen Dank euch allen 

nach wie vor, finde ich das Thema MultiGPU sehr enttäuschend im VR bereich. Ich hatte mich damals damit abgefunden, dass es in anderen spielen nicht gut unterstützt wird, aufgrund der Komplexität... aber in VR macht es Nunmal wirklich krass viel sinn. Unglaublich traurig, dass es so verkommt. Ist sicher von den Herstellern gewünscht....


----------



## attilarw (29. Dezember 2019)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das beste erhältliche ist die Valve Index. Ist aber auch relativ teuer.
> Das beste P/L Verhältnis bietet, so wie ich auch hier gelesen habe, die Oculus Quest + Oculus Link .



Naja.

Die Rift S kostet 400EUR. Die Quest 450EUR (oder deutlich mehr wenn man diese näher an die Rift S bringen möchte=Kabel für Link und gescheites Kopfband(Halo Strap)).

Also ca 480EUR mit Kabel und evtl. noch für besseren Tragekomfort noch mehr Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Januar 2020)

attilarw schrieb:


> Naja.
> 
> Die Rift S kostet 400EUR. Die Quest 450EUR (oder deutlich mehr wenn man diese näher an die Rift S bringen möchte=Kabel für Link und gescheites Kopfband(Halo Strap)).
> 
> Also ca 480EUR mit Kabel und evtl. noch für besseren Tragekomfort noch mehr Geld ausgeben.



Ja, die Quest ist letztlich teurer. Dafür bietet sie bessere Farben und die Option, auch ohne PC verwendet zu werden. Und tatsächlich machen einige Questspiele richtig Laune und sehen sogar überraschend gut aus. Ergo stimmt die Aussage: Das beste PLV bietet die Quest. Aber die Rift S ist dennoch das bessere PCVR-Headset.


----------



## attilarw (3. Januar 2020)

Nö, für mich hat die Rift S das bessere P/L.


----------



## CL90 (20. Januar 2020)

Moin.

Ich wollte euch mal einen Zwischenbericht schreiben, was ich jetzt gekauft habe und wie zufrieden ich bin.
Wie gesagt hatte ich die Valve Index gekauft und hab sie sehr zu schätzen gelernt. 
*jedoch entgegen der ursprünglichen Erwartung komme ich mit der 980Ti doch ganz gut zurecht.
*Da ich eine custom wakü hab, habe ich kurzerhand mit Mod-Bios die Spannungen der GPU hochgezogen und nochmal vor einem umtausch alles rausgekitzelt was die Kühlung hergibt.
CPU läuft auf 1.35VCore GPU ist mit 150mV+ (auf was hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut) und beschert mir somit ein paar Mhz mehr.

ursprünglich habe ich das Suppersampling so hoch gezogen wie es von den Frames gerade so noch erträglich war. Jetzt wo ich dauerhaft lediglich auf 100% Auflösung fahre und auf 144Hz umgestiegen bin, macht es mit der VR Brille richtig Spaß. Der unterschied zwischen 100% und 200% Suppersampling ist zwar sichtbar, aber gar nicht so wichtig.

Gruß
Chris


----------

